# Good DHT inhibitor?



## goodgodimugly (Feb 5, 2011)

When you go on an AI, you bump up your T production. Possibly by a lot actually. I'm trying to inhibit this effect as much as I can. 

AI: Less E + More T = More DHT > More hair loss 
DHT Inhibitor: Less DHT = More T/E > 

I heard some real scary stuff on finasteride. I don't know what else to take? I'm looking for like research chemicals. Not waste of time stuff like saw palmetto, lol.

I'm doing .5mg liquid arimidex EOD. I have high estrogen so I can expect a large bump in T.


----------

